# Stihl chain sharpening kit....how the heck do I use this thing?



## wg_bent (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, I was going to post this question, but then figured I'd look at the Stihl web page to see if they had the info.  Well, here's it is:

http://www.stihllibrary.com/pdf/SharpAdvice061301final.pdf

My saw is a Husky with an original Oregon chain but the new chain is a Stihl.  For what it's worth, there is no comparison in the two chains.   The Stihl wins hands down!


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 4, 2006)

they have a dremel atachment designed for chainsaws that work nice. I never had much luck with that style of sharpener. This year i bought the chain making tools, next year i plan on buying a pro sharpner that will realy work. A dull chain is a dangerous chain. Expecially if you dont hit the rakes to the proper gap.


----------



## Sandor (Mar 4, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> they have a dremel atachment designed for chainsaws that work nice. I never had much luck with that style of sharpener. This year i bought the chain making tools, next year i plan on buying a pro sharpner that will realy work. A dull chain is a dangerous chain. Expecially if you dont hit the rakes to the proper gap.



I have friends in the business and nothing but a file ever touches their chains.

I have used his 026 and 044 and you better have a tight grip when bucking. Things happen in a hurry!

Once I learned how to file properly, cutting wood  is a lot easier, less expensive and more productive.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Mar 4, 2006)

Im not pro enough to use a file. The dremel attachment takes a very light touch and it works well for me. I get my chains pretty darn sharp with it. I realy like the machines the shops use commercialy. Maybe one day i will get sgood enough to use a file free hand.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 5, 2006)

MountainStoveGuy said:
			
		

> Im not pro enough to use a file. The dremel attachment takes a very light touch and it works well for me. I get my chains pretty darn sharp with it. I realy like the machines the shops use commercialy. Maybe one day i will get sgood enough to use a file free hand.



Over the years I tried'em all because I can't sharpen anything. Knives, scissors, nothin. Used the Dremel, taking them to a shop and just about everything else. Finally sat down and figured it out and I get 10 times the life out of a chain. And a hand touch-up each time I go to the woods and the chain cuts like a new one. There is really nothing to it. Just the angles and a three buck file guide points you right to them.

If you want a consumer version of those chain eating suckers the commercial shops use Harbor Freight puts one on sale for fifty bucks frequently.

Hand sharpening is like they used to tell as a kid ya about sex. Once you try it you will want to kill yourself for what you have been missing.


----------



## Sandor (Mar 5, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> MountainStoveGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bullseye, BrotherBart.

One pro sharpening for me on the grinder, and I lost at least 1/2 the life of the chain.

Right on Post.


----------



## carpniels (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Brother bart,

I have to agree: a hand job is much better than a machine (pun intended). And the chain lasts longer too.

carpniels


----------

